# Market Research Survey - Please help!



## knm95

Hey everyone!! 

I'm a student from SP Jain School of Global Management in Dubai, conducting research on buying behavior of Arab women for face skin care products such as face wash for my MBA project. We wanted to survey Arab women (expat Arabs as well local Emiratis) in the age range of 25 - 35 years
https://forms.gle/MMT5wcuoQMnJwUpr5

It would be really helpful if any of you guys who fit in this profile could answer the survey above. This research is purely for academic purposes, and respondent data will remain confidential.
Thanks a lot!


----------

